# TFE (Teflon tape) vs PTFE



## zuburg (Aug 10, 2020)

I've seen various posts and online information that talked about using thread tape on PVC and plastic irrigation fittings. In many places they seem to say to use either PTFE tape or Teflon tape.

I bought a new threaded PVC plug to cap off an old drip zone. I searched the web to see how I should use threaded PVC fittings and found a video that said not to use TFE (Teflon) tape for PVC and irrigation fittings, but use PTFE tape.

I just finished a project where I used TFE (Teflon) tape on the 1/2" fittings on Hunter swing arms for both the PVC and sprinkler body connections.

Is that OK? Will I have problems in the future? If so, how much in the future?


----------



## RVAGuy (Jul 27, 2020)

Honestly, I wouldn't worry about it. I didn't use ANY tape on the swing joints. If they leak a little, it won't be anything worse than what the head gives off when it shuts. The connections you are talking about are only pressurized when you're watering. It's not like they will be leaking 24/7 or anything.

For all of the threaded connections at the main connection to the house main, I used tape and regretted it. I had SUPER small leaks, so I switched to pipe dope and no problems since.


----------



## zuburg (Aug 10, 2020)

Thanks, I feel better now. I was afraid it would break down the plastic in time.


----------

